# PWM adecuado para motor reductor



## jorger53 (Nov 23, 2013)

Buenos días amigos del foro,

Tengo una duda con el uso de unos motores tamiya, son el siguiente modelo:

http://www.pololu.com/product/114

Los estoy controlando con una señal PWM a 50 Hz, pero me han dicho que es muy poco, si le varío la frecuencia después de los 100 Hz hace un chillido bastante audible, a partir de 1 kHz el chillido es mas fuerte, mi pregunta es a que frecuencia es correcto utilizarlo.

Me han dicho que a 50 Hz tengo muchas desventajas y que sería apropiado utilizarlo a 3 kHz, ¿Qué tan cierto es esto?.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2013)

¿ Que opinas sobre publicar el esquema de la fuente de alimentación (PWM) de tus motores ?


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 24, 2013)

15KHz, yo usaría 25-30KHz o más para que no sea audible.
En la universidad hicimos uno a 15 KHz y sonaba como los televisores CRT.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger53 (Nov 25, 2013)

El motor es un simple motorcito de juguete, el circuito pues es solo un micro conectado a un puente H, de todas formas sigo con la duda de que frecuencias es adecuado utilizar o si no hay problema alguno.

Saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 25, 2013)

No habria problemas respecto a que frecuencia quieras usar, asi que mas bien depende de que tan rapido pueda generar la señal pwm tu microcontrolador, y bueno en casos extremos tambien tocaria ver que tan rapido puede responder tu circuito (puente H) y algunas otras cosillas que pudieran deformar la señal PWM, pero creeme que a 25Khz para arriba no vas a escuchar ruido alguno y va funcionar bien, asi que ya no te hagas tantos problemas


----------



## jorger53 (Nov 26, 2013)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, subiré la frecuencia como me comentas, me quedo mas tranquilo así, saludos y gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 26, 2013)

De todas formas podés armar el circuito y probar variando la frecuencia de tu PWM y te vas a dar cuenta de que no es tan crítico. 

Saludos.


----------

